# Blue eared Pheasant



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My friend from MT sent me this photo. He hadn't mounted a bird in 7 years (used to do it as a profession) and this turned out great. He also did my bowkill this past winter. He did a great job for so long in between.

[siteimg]4599[/siteimg]


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Very nice mount...Good to hear from you Taddy!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Beautiful Mount, thanks for sharing!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Taddy,
Very nice is he still in the profession or is it a side thing now?


----------

